# Open Segmented Turning



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

This was done by an aquaintance of mine.

I have never done one of these but I understand you glue up and turn a couple of rings turning to completion on the inside and roughed on the outside then add a couple of more build ups ,turn,add,turn add etc etc until finished,then turn the outside to completion. There is a gluing /spacing jig on the market to do this glue up with. I think the guy that invented it is somewhere around Austin,Tx.

I'll get brave enough to try one of these one of these days.

Thought you all may enjoy seeing this.

I found this link on the internet, very interesting,click thru the slides

http://www.wiscwoodworkersguild.org/SegmentUrnPresentation.htm

dick


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Those are beautiful. I would love to try that someday. I understand the angles and lengths of each piece have to be perfect to line up. The results look fantastic. There is also software to design and see how the effect would come out also. You can also purchase some items that are already prepared for turning, but expensive and can't imagine buying a $100 piece of wood and screw it up in the end. I will have to be more consistent to do this as I would be too afraid of breaking one of these. I love the one on the right. I'm really impressed with the results.

I looked at the website you linked to. Wow, now that guy has patience. No wonder I haven't done this before. I can't imagine doing all this and slipping with the gouge and pieces going everywhere and being heart sick. I would love seeing it done first b ut maybe someday. I knew there was a lot too it, but didn't know it involved this much but his results are beautiful. Expecially the bottom and top of vase.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

We need to get DuckBuster to upload some of his segmented work. He has some INCREDIBLE pieces of art. David....get those pics on the board!


----------

